# 01 maxima ecu removal



## pae9132 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've got to get out my ecu to send it in to be upgraded...has anyone done this before and can you give me details on how to take it out?....thanks


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

usually, with their late FWD cars, nissan put the ECU under the center console (that is, under the radio stuff)... just remove whatever bolts that seems to be holding it... it's a pain.


----------

